# Anyone with an iphone?



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just wondered if anyone knew how to get ringtones onto an i-phone ?

I have got music etc but no sure how to get ringtones? 

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you have a song on your phone that you want as a ringtone?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I do 

x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

you should be able to set it as your ringtone by going to options

DP's out at the mo and im trying to remember how i did his   Im pretty sure if you go to where your music is stored you should be able to set it from there, when you click option you shuold see 'set to ringtone'


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ummm I go to where the music is but cant see any options button  have a feeling I am going to take ages to get used to it


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Finally figured it out  Because I am using vista I have to convert the files ( found step by step video instructions on net  )  Not easy I can tell you ! 

xx


----------

